# Vacation days on Thanksgiving and Black Friday



## sisR12 (Oct 28, 2019)

So my orientation is this Friday (3 days). In my interview they asked if I could work Black Friday and/or Thanksgiving, I said yes because I was under the impression I had no other plans but I just found out my parents scheduled a vacation for us on Thanksgiving (a few days) and another in December. It's still 3 days before orientation so I'm going to call them ASAP to let them know and pray it's ok. I'm a high school/college student and I really had no idea my parents planned this. Do you think they will let me go because of this? I understand Black Friday and Thanksgiving are major work days that I signed up for but I am still going to be there for work 3 weeks into orientation so I'm not leaving before a good amount of training. Is there anything I can do to make it up like extra shifts or something?

UPDATE—- okay so my parents ended up cancelling the whole trip because I made a big deal out of missing work, cost them a $200 so they were definitely not happy 😂 needless to say I’m going to be in attendance for Black Friday and thanksgiving but I’m still going to need a week off on december for another vacation but it shouldn’t be as big of a problem since it’s after training and before Christmas. I personally dislike family vacations, I would actually rather be at work making money than discussing politics at the dinner table if you know what I mean. I think Target’s policies on this vary because at my orientation this girl said she needed an entire month off after her first day and my store director was like “okay no prob we’ll just adjust the schedule”. I think it might be because my store is in SUPER high demand for seasonal employees and most are teens.


----------



## JsmnXX (Oct 28, 2019)

When target says they are hiring seasonal they are hiring seasonal. The whole point is that you help with the holidays. They could choose not to keep you past seasonal just because of that.


----------



## redeye58 (Oct 28, 2019)

Actually, they could rescind the offer as the timing is awfully suspect.
I've seen that happen at my store when newly-hired come out of orientation & start talking to the HRTM about dates they have to have off.


----------



## Kartman (Oct 28, 2019)

There are a jillion applicants ahead of you. Anything on your application that throws a red flag will hurt you for dang sure. Limited availability during that week will frig you UP.


----------



## bymoonlight (Oct 28, 2019)

They don't need you on the other days - it's those specific days they ask about because those are the days that they're going to need bodies filling positions. I wouldn't be surprised if they rescind the offer because of it, but the sooner you tell them, the better.


----------



## NKG (Oct 29, 2019)

lyred07 said:


> So my orientation is this Friday (3 days). In my interview they asked if I could work Black Friday and/or Thanksgiving, I said yes because I was under the impression I had no other plans but I just found out my parents scheduled a vacation for us on Thanksgiving (a few days) and another in December. It's still 3 days before orientation so I'm going to call them ASAP to let them know and pray it's ok. I'm a high school/college student and I really had no idea my parents planned this. Do you think they will let me go because of this? I understand Black Friday and Thanksgiving are major work days that I signed up for but I am still going to be there for work 3 weeks into orientation so I'm not leaving before a good amount of training. Is there anything I can do to make it up like extra shifts or something?



I would definitely mention it at orientation but I wouldn't go in with the mind set "they will be cool with it." I'd say worse case scenario they tell you no and still schedule you. Then you'd have to decide on calling out and hope you aren't let go.


----------



## qmosqueen (Oct 29, 2019)

Quit now just don’t show for orientation they’ll get the hint.


----------



## Ringwraith917 (Oct 29, 2019)

If you just need a job for now and dont care if you keep it past black Friday, just don't say anything. Work til then, earn a few bucks. Then don't show up, and get fired. If you want to keep your job, you will have to work those days. You WILL NOT be able to ask for those days off.


----------



## allnew2 (Oct 29, 2019)

NKG said:


> I would definitely mention it at orientation but I wouldn't go in with the mind set "they will be cool with it." I'd say worse case scenario they tell you no and still schedule you. Then you'd have to decide on calling out and hope you aren't let go.


You do that to me as a seasonal calling out  on thanksgivings and back Friday and for sure I will remember you lol


----------



## NKG (Oct 29, 2019)

allnew2 said:


> You do that to me as a seasonal calling out  on thanksgivings and back Friday and for sure I will remember you lol


I completely agree. I'm like bye Felicia


----------



## buliSBI (Oct 29, 2019)

Most stores do not allow any time off during the holidays. Especially Black Thursday/Friday and Dec 24th-26th.


----------



## SigningLady (Oct 30, 2019)

buliSBI said:


> Most stores do not allow any time off during the holidays. Especially Black Thursday/Friday and Dec 24th-26th.



And if they do, it is because you have been there many years and have earned the exception.


----------



## Dcnewb4now (Oct 30, 2019)

They asked in your interview if you were available then because that is what they hiring for.


----------



## Eazzy93 (Oct 31, 2019)

You better get them hours they might only keep 2-3 seasonal people after New year's


----------



## Greenandred (Oct 31, 2019)

Two years ago, my coworker ncns on Black Friday. He was fired two months later.


----------



## happygoth (Oct 31, 2019)

Greenandred said:


> Two years ago, my coworker ncns on Black Friday. He was fired two months later.


Why did it take two months? Unless it was some crazy emergency, IMO he should've been termed immediately. Was he at least put on a final right away?


----------



## IWishIKnew (Oct 31, 2019)

JsmnXX said:


> When target says they are hiring seasonal they are hiring seasonal. The whole point is that you help with the holidays. They could choose not to keep you past seasonal just because of that.



When I was hired seasonal two years ago I told them up front that I wouldn't be able to work T'giving or Black Friday. I expected not to be hired, but it was NBD. We filled out our holiday schedules at orientation and nobody said anything about it. 

Be up front about it and apologize for not knowing about it right away. They might tell you no thanks but that doesn't seem super likely to me, as they've already got you in the system and all that. Work hard to make up for it, and you'll be fine.


----------



## Greenandred (Oct 31, 2019)

happygoth said:


> Why did it take two months? Unless it was some crazy emergency, IMO he should've been termed immediately. Was he at least put on a final right away?


We were short handed in our department and couldn’t get through the holiday without him.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Oct 31, 2019)

Kartman said:


> There are a jillion applicants ahead of you. Anything on your application that throws a red flag will hurt you for dang sure. Limited availability during that week will frig you UP.


Kartman, there aren’t a jillion applications, specially around here, we struggling to hire...


----------



## Kartman (Oct 31, 2019)

You are the anomaly, not the norm.


----------



## happygoth (Oct 31, 2019)

@Kartman, there may be applicants but that doesn't mean there are any good ones. We struggled to hire this year as well.


----------



## Kartman (Oct 31, 2019)

"Good" ones? You must be kidding me!


----------



## happygoth (Oct 31, 2019)

Kartman said:


> "Good" ones? You must be kidding me!


Well they certainly hit the jackpot when they found me! 😁 There might be another unicorn out there somewhere 🦄


----------

